# PRR Tuscan Red



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey all,

Does anyone make a PRR Tuscan Red color? 

I know Floquil makes railroad paint, but I'm used to using Polly S and Testors Model Master for my aircraft, but I've never used Floquil before.

Also, does anyone make decals for PRR passenger cars, the ones with the red stripe and gold lettering. (1950's?)

I've found some PRR decals, but I have no idea if they're the right ones or not

Help

Cheers, Ian


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

These are the cars I'm trying to model










Any help would be appreciated:thumbsup:


Cheers, Ian


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Our local Michael's craft store carries Apple Barrel brand acrylic paints in lots of colors, including several in the tuscan-red family. It's likely not nearly as durable as an oil-based paint, but if you're in a pinch, you'll likely find a pretty good color match. And, you can mix two colors pretty easily, if needed.

TJ


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

TJ

Micheals would be an excellent choice. Our nearest one is about two hours away.
The last time I was there, I noticed some basic diorama supplies there. The next time I head to Marquette, I plan on checking it out more.

The more I look at it, the more Tuscan red looks brown...

Cheers, Ian


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Hobby Lobby carries allot of different model paints. The also cary allot of air brush supplies. Check with places that sell RC car items. I used to race them and you would be surprised by the amount of paints the better local hobby shops carry. The Tamiya ones are especially good.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

I've managed to locate a jug of Tuscan Red thru my local (2 hrs away) hobby shop.

I wish we had a Hobby Lobby close, the nearest one is someplace in Wisconsin, Green Bay, maybe. 
They always have good deals on models, and I try to pick up airbrush parts for my Paasche when I'm amble to visit one..

I understand Hobby Lobby sels train stuff as well?

Cheers, Ian


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

I have no less than 4 Hobby Lobby's within 30 minutes from me.

If you ever need anything from them, give me a shout.

All of the one's around me carry a lot of Bachmann and Lionel train stuff.


Jody


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Uhhh ... dare I ask ... What's a Hobby Lobby?!?

(I peeked at their website ... looks sorta like a Michael's Craft Store ... None in New England, though)

TJ


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Uhhh ... dare I ask ... What's a Hobby Lobby?!?
> 
> (I peeked at their website ... looks sorta like a Michael's Craft Store ... None in New England, though)
> 
> TJ


It has all the craft stuff that Michael's does and has fabric like Joann's plus hobby supplies. Mainly Lionel and Bachmann trains, Rockets and models. They also carry a good selection if educational science toys. Their web site is focused on the craft stuff.


----------



## leegolden51 (8 mo ago)

I recently mixed up some paint that comes very close to Tuscan Red. I used the following Apple Barrel Matt Acrylic colors: 
14 Parts 2149E Flag Red
8 Parts 20521E Nutmeg Brown
1 Part 20504 Black
I'm attaching photos of the result


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Walmart also carries the Apple Barrel paint at better prices than Hobby Lobby.


----------



## leegolden51 (8 mo ago)

Thanks for your reply. I buy the paint on Amazon and can buy the large 8 oz bottles for about 2.50 a bottle. I'll be airbrushing some freight cars today and will try my best to post some photos of the results. I used to use floquel paints but the company apparently has gone out of business when it comes to railroad colors. Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

I'll definitely be saving this information for future use thanks!!!


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Scalecoat II. Or Scalecoat I for brass/wood cars/metal steamers. 
Oil-based enamel. Has a finish like glass (similar to those glossy Bowser boxcars).
It’s the creme de la creme of model paint.
Store the bottle cap end down, or paint will gel inside the bottle.


----------



## Sycan Junction (7 mo ago)

OilValleyRy said it best    

... Scalecoat paints work the best to provide that good ol' Pennsy look. I would play around with it though. Mess with the colors and mix to make it match the exacting prototype. Over time the Pennsy colors changed very so slightly and sometimes the dirt aged it to look more brown than expected. Explore and have fun...

Good luck.


----------

